# Camera Bag for Nikon P520



## virajkin (May 22, 2013)

Hi mates
I recently purchased a Nikon P520 Camera form Snapdeal.com for Rs 20874. It came with a free pouch which is very small and only fits camera. I cant put other accessories. Also i purchased Nikon MH-61 battery charger for removable battery charging
I need a good camera bag which fits Camera, Charger, USB cable etc. Budget is Rs 1000. Sideload or Topload anything will do

*Approx. Dimensions of Nikon P520 (Width x Height x Depth) * 

  5.0 in. (125.2 mm) x 3.4 in. (84.1 mm) x 4.0 in. (101.6 mm)

Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2013)

i think these will be good

Lowepro Rezo TLZ 10 Toploading DSLR Bag - Lowepro: Flipkart.com

Lowepro Adventura Ultra Zoom 100 Shoulder Bag - Lowepro: Flipkart.com


----------



## virajkin (May 27, 2013)

Hi sujoy, thanks for the reply, are there any options in case logic bags?


----------

